# Newbie



## Skewdege (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen, 

I just wanted to introduce myself. I found this site googling for some woodworking tips. I started woodworking about ten years ago with some power tools but when I discovered the joy and the authenticity of using hand/antique tools I was hooked. Sold most of my power tools and began taking classes; shave away and chisel out anything I could get my hands on... I have not been woodworking for about 7 years so you could still consider me a newbie. I have learned a lot on my own though and feel that I have a knack for woodworking. In fact I have lots of passion for this hobby. I think I would've been just as happy as I am now had I been doing this for living. 

I own many restored (mostly by myself) antique and new hand tools for a newbie; enough that I could build a furniture or even a windsor chair. I also enjoy woodcarving and have more carving chisel that I think I'll ever need. What was I thinking ten years ago when I bought all those carving chisels? collecting?

Anyway, I am glad to be here and be able to exchange share, stories and learn from the expert and the more experienced.

Cheers


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome Skew.....I'm kinda new here too...to the forum . They say this one is the Best...and I'm inclined to agree. Talent and enthusiasm...it's all here.
Michael


----------



## Skewdege (Apr 17, 2008)

fanback said:


> Welcome Skew.....I'm kinda new here too...to the forum . They say this one is the Best...and I'm inclined to agree. Talent and enthusiasm...it's all here.
> Michael


Hey thanks Fan, I have a feeling you are probably right. I am excited about being able to take part in this forum.


----------

